# 3 yote day!



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Conditions are miserable but we managed 3 today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job fellas, looks like fun.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Not much I’d rather do then be in the woods with my family friends and hounds there is always a story! Todays was my brother in law whiffing 5 times so he bought lol!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Good work man!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice work guys! Keep at it.


----------

